# Anybody have a grass report in the Pensacola surf?



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking to go tomorrow. Don’t want to waste my time if grass is bad. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I too am curious, stuck in the dungeon til Saturday..


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

It was almost non existent yesterday when I took the Greats fishing at Johnson Beach.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

loaded at Navarre pier. July grass has arrived ! Head to Tampa !


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Navarre Beach is absolutely disgusting. Looks like you are ok in pcola, but call the fishing pier they’ll give you the skinny


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

No, but can not end my post on 666.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

See if this helps. If so, spread the word.

https://junegrassreport.com/


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

kanaka said:


> See if this helps. If so, spread the word.
> 
> http://junegrassreport.com/


Wasn't as helpful as I had hoped...


----------



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

Grass moved in today. Couldn't fish at all.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Tried to fish last night in the dark. Unfishable for bait fishing. Have a north wind this morning, maybe better?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

We are about 3 miles east of the pier and it's not fishable. Went down to Pickens and it was good. Some nice reds and whiting were caught around us on fresh shrimp. We tried shrimp and shrimp fishbites. They didn't touch the fishbites. Caught some ladyfish, whiting and some hard tails all on shrimp. When the rain hit, the wind shifted and covered us in grass after a couple minutes. Headed to the fishing peir, but ran out of time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Playin hooky (May 7, 2018)

perdido orange beach area is clear.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Playin hooky said:


> perdido orange beach area is clear.


Anything biting over there?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Has anyone been around the Miramar area? Going to be there all next week.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Pensacola is patchy some areas completely clear. Nothing biting right now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

We were just east of TopSail last week and it was fine. There were a few patches of grass but not much.


----------

